# FM Transmitter



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

I just bought a new starmate 5 to replace a older starmate that started to go bad, ( sound would break up at times) it seems that with the new radio the FM transmitter is not as powerful as the old starmate, anyone have any info on this.


----------



## rudeney (May 28, 2007)

Sirius had problems with the FM transmitters in some radios being too strong and exceeding the power limits allowed by the FCC. I don't know if the Starmate 5 was one of the affected models, but it's possible that it was. If so, maybe your original unit was one that was too strong, and the new one has reduced power to comply with FCC requirements.


----------



## richardmb (Mar 2, 2006)

Ok thank's, I see that the new radio's come with a fm extender antenna something my old unit didn't have. My problem is my antenna is on the rear of the car and it's going to be a real pain to hook up a Fm direct adapter, I guess I have no choice.


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

I bought a FM Transmitter from Walmart (auto dept) for $7.99 and plugged it into the "Audio Out" jack of my XACT Visor. It runs on 2 AAA batteries, can be tuned from 87.9mhz (below the normal FM band) to 107.9mhz (above the normal FM band) on my FM car radio and transmits about 20 feet (more than enough to reach anywhere on your vehicle)...


----------



## hjsiemer (Sep 28, 2006)

hjsiemer said:


> I bought a FM Transmitter from Walmart (auto dept) for $7.99 and plugged it into the "Audio Out" jack of my XACT Visor. It runs on 2 AAA batteries, can be tuned from 87.9mhz (below the normal FM band) to 107.9mhz (above the normal FM band) on my FM car radio and transmits about 20 feet (more than enough to reach anywhere on your vehicle)...


BTW, its about 2"X2"X1" and has a 3" cable


----------

